# 5 inch exposure architectural shingles & Three Tab's Future



## DrMatt (May 10, 2012)

Is there a manufacturer in the states who still makes a 5 inch, exposure, architectural shingle roof? 

Tamko made the switch and stopped making them this past year. 

Side note: I wonder if the three tab, traditional shingle will stop being manufactured by let's say...2020.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

3-tab is still fairly popular around here. I can't see them stopping manufacturing any time soon.


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

If Tamko's Frederich plant no longer makes them, then I don't know of anybody.


----------

